
The most useful Sublime Text packages - chevonied
http://chevonie.com/most-useful-st-packages/
======
danielecook
git, gitgutter, and sendcode should be on the list. git allows you to add,
branch, commit, push/pull, etc. in subilme. gitcutter shows lines modified,
added, and removed. Sendcode allows you to send a selected line to the
terminal.

~~~
chevonied
Thanks for the suggestions. I hadn't heard of those, but they sound really
handy. I'll try them out.

------
KyeRussell
Sublime really feels like it's dragging its feet compared to applications like
VSCode and Atom, which have both shown that you can add value without turning
into a bloated IDE.

------
sparrish
Add the scp/sftp plugin there. Good stuff.

